# My gain so far.....*PICTURES*



## jennabelle (Jan 13, 2009)

Soooo I figured I'd share a few photos of before and after. The one with my head cut off was when I first joined dims the one in which I'm not beheaded is just a few weeks ago. 







View attachment Picture 121.jpg


----------



## fattenthatbelly (Jan 14, 2009)

bea utiful :]


----------



## Mishty (Jan 14, 2009)

nice pudge!!

Woot! for you!


----------



## Russ2d (Jan 14, 2009)

Great progress, very nice  you look so much softer now...


----------



## S13Drifter (Jan 14, 2009)

wowie wow. you look so beautiful! very awesome :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Oirish (Jan 14, 2009)

psst...I don't know how to break it to you so I'm just going to come out and say it...You've gotten fat  Great gain darlin'. You look fantastic!:smitten:


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 14, 2009)

Aww so pretty! :happy:

Hate to be crude, but, Nice Rack!


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Jan 14, 2009)

Jenna, you are a true belle!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## nikola090 (Jan 14, 2009)

very very beautiful and above all so proud of this belly!


----------



## dragorat (Jan 14, 2009)

*Very nice belly gain.Looks like your "girls" have filled out a bit more too..*


----------



## Tad (Jan 14, 2009)

You know what really jumps out at me from the new picture? The huge, hugely happy looking, smile. You really look like you are absolutely delighted. Whatever the reason, that is awesome


----------



## Cors (Jan 14, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Aww so pretty! :happy:
> 
> Hate to be crude, but, Nice Rack!



I thought that too! 

Glad to see you looking so happy!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 14, 2009)

Very nice, Miss Jenna!


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## MaxiG (Jan 14, 2009)

Your post reminds me why I visit Dims, Jenna... (smile)...

Perhaps I'll have to list off all the reasons for you someday...

But to encompass most of the thoughts: You've really opened my eyes, mademoiselle.

Enjoy an extra line of snacks and a nice belly rub with my compliments, and...

Stay warm, pretty lady.

Maxi


----------



## rainbowman (Jan 14, 2009)

Cors said:


> I thought that too!
> 
> Glad to see you looking so happy!



What a lovely smile.:smitten::eat1::eat2:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Awesome thread is awesome.

You look gorgeous and happy.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 14, 2009)

Definately fatter.  

You've got a nice double-belly going on there.


----------



## jennabelle (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah you can kind of tell from that picture how proud I am. I love that picture. Big smile.  And I guess that is what you'd call it....a double belly....thats cute. Looove it. *giggles* Hopefully my belly will get a little more fuller. I want it to expand a bit more. Love the curves.....the little rolls on the side are what have been exciting me the most.


----------



## DrFeeder (Jan 14, 2009)

Very nice. How many pounds did you gain?


----------



## jennabelle (Jan 15, 2009)

DrFeeder said:


> Very nice. How many pounds did you gain?


About 30. Lol amazing so little could change me so much. I'm hoping I won't fit the pants I'm wearing right now by my birthday.


----------



## Rich P (Jan 15, 2009)

...and a very nice gain, hope you keep on adding to your amazing curves and updating on here x rich x :kiss2:


----------



## jimbeaux (Jan 15, 2009)

My goodness you look sooooo hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caine (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow, its hard to give a good compliment when everyone else has given you such great ones. Well, whats to say tho, very lovely Jennabelle, and I hope you continue to love the larger and growing you *hugs*


----------



## latefreshman15 (Jan 17, 2009)

so happily plump. you should be a role model


----------



## Biglover (Jan 17, 2009)

Wonderful! What a nice gain, and you do look so happy about it too. Did the holidays help with your added beauty? Please keep us posted, and thanks.


----------



## Bigjoedo (Jan 17, 2009)

Jennabelle,

You look awesome!! Please keep the updates coming


Bigjoedo


----------



## Saxphon (Jan 18, 2009)

jennabelle said:


> Soooo I figured I'd share a few photos of before and after. The one with my head cut off was when I first joined dims the one in which I'm not beheaded is just a few weeks ago.



What a beautiful woman - at either size! I am a little partial though to the one that is about 30 lbs more of you (more of you - more to love ....). The smile is also very lovely. It would be such a turn-on to be with a partner and watch her body go through changes like that, to the point where it would be hard to keep my hands off of her, unless I was in the kitchen cooking up another yummy meal for the two of us (smile). One can only hope .....

Thanks for sharing - please keep us posted on any updates.


----------



## jac1974kra (Jan 18, 2009)

I wish you next 30!
Jerzy from Poland


----------



## jennabelle (Jan 18, 2009)

Been just eating away the past week. I feel amazing. Though I've def been getting comments from my mother about how I'm gaining weight. Its kinda annoying but I'll keep in mind that she doesn't get it. Its actually making me happier that people are noticing that I've gained weight. Makes it more real for me.


----------



## drxprime (Jan 18, 2009)

Keep us posted!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 19, 2009)

jennabelle said:


> Been just eating away the past week. I feel amazing. Though I've def been getting comments from my mother about how I'm gaining weight. Its kinda annoying but I'll keep in mind that she doesn't get it. Its actually making me happier that people are noticing that I've gained weight. Makes it more real for me.


hey! you're gaining weight! i noticed, i noticed! :happy:
seriously though, you look fantastic. the new weight AND your amazing confidence both look _fan-tas-tic_ on you! thank you for sharing with us! :blush: :wubu:


----------



## lovesgaininggirls (Jan 30, 2009)

Those added pounds just enhance your beauty exquisitely!


----------



## eyesforyou (Feb 8, 2009)

excellent progress jen! kudos! what a brilliant smile as well, its good to see a girl proud of her growing body. thank you so much for sharing xD


----------



## geetar6103 (Feb 8, 2009)

Looking good girl




jennabelle said:


> Soooo I figured I'd share a few photos of before and after. The one with my head cut off was when I first joined dims the one in which I'm not beheaded is just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Heavyfan02 (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, it's really coming in nicely!


----------



## Eden (Feb 11, 2009)

You look amazing! Your belly is so cute!


----------



## bassman_824 (Feb 20, 2009)

And when is your birthday?


----------



## JoeFA (Feb 20, 2009)

Defintely an improvement, your seriously hawt!


----------



## Jigen (Feb 20, 2009)

You were beautiful before, and now you're even more gorgeous. Keep it up. ^_^


----------



## mikeNJ12345 (Feb 23, 2009)

jennabelle said:


> Been just eating away the past week. I feel amazing. Though I've def been getting comments from my mother about how I'm gaining weight. Its kinda annoying but I'll keep in mind that she doesn't get it. Its actually making me happier that people are noticing that I've gained weight. Makes it more real for me.





That's understandable that your mom would be concerned though. Especially when 99% of America is trying to loose weight.


----------



## assassinater (Feb 25, 2009)

Loving the pics, hope we get more, please.. keep up the good work!!


----------



## horus1 (Feb 25, 2009)

jennabelle said:


> Soooo I figured I'd share a few photos of before and after. The one with my head cut off was when I first joined dims the one in which I'm not beheaded is just a few weeks ago.



Goddess!


----------



## Tracii (Feb 28, 2009)

You look fabulous way to go!
Just so cute I wish I could gain in the chest but I don't see that happening.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 4, 2009)

Lately I have gotten comments from people that I work with and I can relate Jennabelle.
Actually had one girl say I think the weight looks good on you.That was a shocker.
I've gained about the same as you(its taken almost a year to do it) and its such a rush when you see someone that you haven't seen in a while and they get a look at the new you!
IMO you look great.


----------



## KFD (Mar 22, 2009)

jennabelle said:


> Soooo I figured I'd share a few photos of before and after. The one with my head cut off was when I first joined dims the one in which I'm not beheaded is just a few weeks ago.




Boooiiiiiiiiinnnnngggggg!

Sexy!

That's all I got...

KFD


----------



## luvfanny (Mar 22, 2009)

jennabelle said:


> Soooo I figured I'd share a few photos of before and after. The one with my head cut off was when I first joined dims the one in which I'm not beheaded is just a few weeks ago.



What a goddess!:wubu:


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Mar 23, 2009)

jennabelle said:


> Soooo I figured I'd share a few photos of before and after. The one with my head cut off was when I first joined dims the one in which I'm not beheaded is just a few weeks ago.



Wow. You look hot!

You just made my day sharing that photo on here!... even though it was a little while ago now.


----------



## Jigen (Apr 25, 2009)

You can tell the difference! Great pics


----------



## rustydog7 (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice gain. great boobs, and you are so beautiful.:wubu:


----------



## Fatpatriot (Apr 27, 2009)

You look great. Never stop gaining weight and gain it quickly, you look beutiful:smitten:


----------



## lovesgaininggirls (Jun 15, 2009)

It's an amazing transformation, great job


----------



## matt12345 (Dec 20, 2012)

so hot and you look so happy


----------



## jigenbakuda (Dec 30, 2012)

wow, you look amazing, I hate to sound like every other guy... but it can only be said in so many ways. Your face was always beautiful, but your belly looks WAAAAAAAAAAAAAY better now, gets the blood flowing just looking... too bad you aren't in my neck of the woods, I'd seduce you young lady:eat2:


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 30, 2012)

matt12345 said:


> so hot and you look so happy





jigenbakuda said:


> wow, you look amazing, I hate to sound like every other guy... but it can only be said in so many ways. Your face was always beautiful, but your belly looks WAAAAAAAAAAAAAY better now, gets the blood flowing just looking... too bad you aren't in my neck of the woods, I'd seduce you young lady:eat2:



Hate to burst your collective bubbles, but the OP hasn't been around since May of '09.


----------



## shal (Jan 14, 2013)

jennabelle said:


> Soooo I figured I'd share a few photos of before and after. The one with my head cut off was when I first joined dims the one in which I'm not beheaded is just a few weeks ago.



You are lovely


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 14, 2013)

willowmoon said:


> Hate to burst your collective bubbles, but the OP hasn't been around since May of '09.



it didn't register


----------



## Tad (Jan 14, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> it didn't register



It never does.

On the other hand, look at this as a sort of voluntary self-identification service that some people take part in


----------



## Danniel.Vincent (Jan 21, 2013)

those 30 pounds fits you perfect, you look reaaaallly good. do you have any goals without outgrowing your pants?

you cuty you!!!!! :wubu:


----------



## fiddypence (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok, this is funny now.


----------

